# Tiger why delete?



## Rider Rick (Jan 6, 2010)

Tiger,

Why start a thread and then go back and delete?

Example: Home Depot Crew

Rick


----------



## brudgers (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Tiger why delete?



			
				Rick Taylor said:
			
		

> Tiger,Why start a thread and then go back and delete?
> 
> Example: Home Depot Crew
> 
> Rick


Tigerloose appears to have left the board.

No longer listed among members.

Could be that tiger took his ball and went home.

Could be that his employer had issues with his posts..."Home Depot" really?


----------



## incognito (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Tiger why delete?

I am guessing it was an employer issue. His "tigers' way or the highway" maybe did not have the teeth he led us to believe.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Tiger why delete?

He made a mistake; and, he took a pretty bad beating for it on this forum.  I hope it was a learning experience.  He's gone and that's not a good thing.  I hope he rejoins us later, maybe with a new name.  We all make mistakes.

Uncle Bob


----------



## georgia plans exam (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Tiger why delete?

Tiger had some excellent posts (and photos).

I hope he comes back too.

GPE


----------



## fatboy (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Tiger why delete?

Pretty much everyone takes a lickin on any forum at some point, doesn't mean you have to pack it up and head home.......he did have some good pics and posts, hopefully he'll be back.


----------



## Rider Rick (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Tiger why delete?

TIGER HAS STYLE


----------



## pwood (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Tiger why delete?

tigerloose and tiger woods are on a temporary hiatus from the tour. they'll be back! :mrgreen:


----------



## JBI (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Tiger why delete?

tigerloose, tigerloose, tigerloose!

Did it work?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Tiger why delete?

Tiger should use an alias like Uncle Bob or brudgers!     :twisted: I miss the photos :cry:


----------

